# Carbon Fiber Hood '66



## DTM (Oct 25, 2007)

Wondering if anyone knows of a company that makes a real Carbon Fiber Hood for a '66... As the '65, '66 and '67 all use the same hood I am thinking that "someone" might of thought to make one...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've never seen carbon fiber hoods for the early GTOs. Fiberglass, yes, CF, no. I've seen carbon fiber hood scoop on them but those are fairly generic.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

nope, no one produces a real cf hood for these cars. the demand just isn't there. tooling costs would need to have at least 30-60 orders to make it profitable,and no "purist" wants a cf hood. a custom hood could be made for about 3-4k. which would entail making a mold off of a "perfect" hood. laminating that and then building sub structure/ cross members to add stiffness. and realistically no one would do that job for less than 6-8k. I have been thinking about it for a while, and doing cf bumpers but I can't justify the cost at this time, and I have a GTO with the most cf.


----------



## brooknice (Jan 9, 2013)

*CFB Dipped*

You can get it dipped in carbon fiber check this is one site but these places are popping up every where. I was thinking of doing my dash panel where it that sticker wood crap. K & K Kustomz Hydrographics- Welcome


----------

